# Please help me and give me some hope.



## Sportsmen (May 27, 2015)

Hey guys and girls.

I'm new here, and i need some hope... im pretty down atm and i dont know how to handle it. u can read my story here: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/50620-hey-im-new-and-let-me-tell-you-my-story/#entry352891 .

first of all, everyday im just searching in the internet about my symtoms, i hate me for that, but i just want do be normal again...

my main symtoms are : headpressure, visual snow on white walls and in the sky, halos, tinnitus when i go to bed.

everyday i just ask me the same shit, why is see all of this shit... everyday i have a bit anexity... i just fear everything... i'm thinking that im not going to be normal again because i have a bad disorder...

i wear a glasses, i had massive 2d vision with it. now i'm using contacts, and its way better... i do my sport everyday, but i still have fear because im searching... noone of the doctors want help me.

my symtomes are way better than in the beginning, i remember one time that i see vs and floaters everywhere it was like 11/10 now it is like 4/10... but i still have anexity... normally i have to be really happy about that, but i just fear the hell out of me...

my main problem is i start thinking that this is lyme, but everytime i ask myself: dude, if u have lyme, u are not able to do your sport. sometimes i thinking : the most of the people who thinking they have lyme dont have it, i saw a video about it, and the most of the people have pain like hell. or somethime im also thinking: maybe the guys who have lyme just worrie so much about this that they get the same symtomes as we have.

i also had after images, but they are gone now...

but sometimes i thinking i have something in my body, because i feel so unreal... im thinking my body fight something... or is this just my anexity? i dont know...

and 70% of all users here have this shit because of drugs, i never used drugs in my life... that is also hard for me to understand...

guys, do you know people how recovered from this shit? or someone here who have exact the same symtomes? DP is so fucking hard for me... i just want to be normal, without fear...

someone of you know stories they are similar to mine? and guys who recovered from it? give me some hope please...


----------



## ezp123 (Jun 4, 2015)

I know very little about DP aside from my incessant internet searching the past few weeks. I found that it was the searching that made the symptoms worse. In other words, it is the anxiety that is causing you most of the distress. I didn't find much relief reading that I needed to stop googling, but when I finally stopped doing it, things got better. That may be your first step.

I think I have DP, and if I have it, it came as a result of an extended period of stress and NOT drug use. I'm naturally anxious, so when I started experiencing DP, I ruminated and tried to fix it for weeks, which I believe is counterproductive. A pretty common piece of advice that eventually rang true was allowing my brain to relax and stop stressing. I've done that and all physical symptoms are basically gone. Psychologically, I don't really know who I am and my sense of time and place are off, but I've stopped thinking about that, which has also lessened my anxiety.

Also, I got Lyme disease 7 years ago. I highly doubt you have it unless you were recently in a location with ticks. Even then, if you're just getting Lyme disease many people start to exhibit symptoms fairly quickly after getting it, like a month or so after. There are some that never show symptoms until much later, which doesn't help. You should be able to get your blood checked for lyme disease if you are really worried that is your problem.


----------



## Not Human (Jul 22, 2015)

Sportsmen said:


> Hey guys and girls.
> 
> I'm new here, and i need some hope... im pretty down atm and i dont know how to handle it. u can read my story here: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/50620-hey-im-new-and-let-me-tell-you-my-story/#entry352891 .
> 
> ...


I feel you and i experience all of this ,me too i have never took drugs


----------

